# estar por / para



## RENATA_XOCHITL

Si Alguien Puede Darme Mas Ejemplos Con Esas Expresiones , Para Sacarme De Dudas , Se Lo Voy A Agradecer Mucho.
Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Estar por signifies being in the mood for something.
*Estoy por tomar café. *I'm in the mood to drink coffee.

Estar para signifies something that is about to happen soon/in the near future.

*El autobus está para salir.* The bus is about to leave/The bus will leave soon.

Si tienes más preguntas, ¡no tengas miedo de preguntar!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Según la RAE, la frase «*está por llover*» es incorrecta. *«Está para llover» *es la única opción. Pero así se dice en Santo Domingo dónde la gran mayoría no sabe ni le importa las sandeces que a veces pronuncia la RAE.

 Aunque las preposiciones POR y PARA son a veces intercambiables en nuestro idioma, en el caso que es objeto de su consulta, solo es posible construir la frase con PARA. 
Uno de los usos de PARA es denotar la proximidad de algún hecho.En el caso que usted plantea, sería:
_Está PARA llover.

_Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## lazarus1907

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Si tienes más preguntas, ¡no ten*gas* miedo *de* preguntar!



"*Estar por*" significa estar estar en espera de que se haga algo (la comida aún está por hacer), o que alguien está tentado de hacer algo (estoy por tomarme unas cervecitas), o estar a favor de algo (estoy por comidas con poca sal).

"*Estar para*" significa que algo está a punto de ocurrir (está para llegar de un momento a otro), o estar en condiciones de hacer algo expresado en plural (no estoy para tonterías), o estar de tal manera que lo que se expresa es deseable (está para comérselo). Y por supuesto, cualquier otro significado expresado por la preposición: Está para ayudar, etc...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

See this thread, Renata.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=91539&highlight=It's+about+to+rain


----------



## gato2

¿Pero estas expresiones son realmente correctas? Especialmente "estar para" me suena mal.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

gato2 said:
			
		

> ¿Pero estas expresiones son realmente correctas? Especialmente "estar para" me suena mal.



Algo nos puede sonar mal y ser "correcto" en otro país. _*Está para llover*_ me suena mal pero no quiere decir que sea "incorrecto." Muchas frases que suenan bien en español, en otros países, me suenan muy mal.


----------



## mariposita

Gato2: esto te suena incorrecto?:

_No estoy para bromas._

Se dice mucho en España. Pero no lo tengo muy claro tampoco cuando se dice _no estoy para_ y _no estoy por._


----------



## lazarus1907

gato2 said:
			
		

> ¿Pero estas expresiones son realmente correctas? Especialmente "estar para" me suena mal.


Gato2:¿Cuál te suena mal?



> *20.* intr. Denota la disposición próxima o determinada de hacer algo. _Estar __para__ testar, __para__ morir._ _No está __para__ bromas._
> *~alguien para ello*.
> 1. fr. coloq. estar en disposición de ejecutar bien algo que acostumbra hacer. _Rodrigo está hoy para ello._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## broud

La verdad es que varias suenan mal.
 Para mí:
- "estar para" con valor de futuro (como "está para llegar")
- "Estar por" para expresar  que se está a favor de algo. Que sí, todos hemos oído lo de "estoy por ti" pero en pocos casos más (estoy por la comida sin sal... ¿Qué comida? Aquí no damos nada, chaval)  Por cierto que en el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas parecen haber olvidado ese significado.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

broud said:
			
		

> La verdad es que varias suenan mal.


Por mal que te suene la mayoría de hispanohablantes dicen "está por llover" para decir "pronto va a llover." No vamos a cambiar porque a menos de diez porciento de hispanohablantes, que para colmo viven del otro lado del mundo, le suene mal.


----------



## Jellby

A mí no me suena mal "está por llover", la verdad... aunque quizá no tiene el mismo matiz que "está para llover".

Estoy por echarme una siesta -> Me apetece echarme una siesta
Está por echarse una siesta -> Le apetece (o eso parece) echarse una siesta
Está por llover -> Parece que le apetece (a quienquiera que sea el sujeto de las oraciones impersonales) llover.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Una vez me dijo un argentino que "comer al paso" quería decir, para él, comer rápido. En Santo Domingo, "comer al paso", es tomar su tiempo. Para un ecuatoriano "ahorita" es "ahora mismo" y para un dominicano "ahorita" es *luego*. Y si un dominicano te dice "te llamo ahorita" no esperes la llamada. Ese _ahorita _es casi sinónimo de _nunca_. Cada cultura interpreta el idioma a su manera. No comprendo porque algunos piensan que no debería ser así. Y la verdad es que aunque no debería serlo, lo es. Sería bobo pedirle a los argentinos y a los ecuatorianos que hablen como yo. El idioma es de ellos también.


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Por mal que te suene la mayoría de hispanohablantes dicen "está por llover" para decir "pronto va a llover." No vamos a cambiar porque a menos de diez porciento de hispanohablantes, que para colmo viven del otro lado del mundo, le suene mal.


 
¿Te han designado representante oficial del español hispanoamericano recientemente? Porque siempre hablas como si todos y cada uno de los habitantes de América que hablan español estuvieran completamente de acuerdo contigo en todo. Por como cuentas las cosas casi me da la impresión de que ningún hispanohablante americano tiene el más mínimo interés por saber qué piensan los señores de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española -la cual incluye la mayoría de sus respectivos países-.

"_No vamos a cambiar porque..."_ ¿Por qué no usas la primera persona del singular y dejas a los otros que opinen? Me gustaría saber si a todos los hispanohablantes cultos e instruidos les gustaría subirse a tu bote.

Un saludo


----------



## broud

Creo que deberías haber leído mi mensaje más atentamente, residente  
Si tu crees que mis ejemplos son perfectamente válidos, yo solo comentaba que aun siendo usos válidos a este lado del atlántico (estoy comentando los de Lazarus, español que yo sepa) no tienen por qué "sonarnos bien" a todos aquí. Consecuentemente, aún será más difícil que este uso sea uniforme en toda latinoamérica.

Por otro lado, tienes una actitud muy agresiva para con los españoles (los de España ) Nadie obliga a "la gente de América" a seguir las directrices de nuestra Academia, creo yo, ni siquiera a que llamen a su lengua español por si quieren evitar las comparaciones odiosas con el otro lado del charco.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

"Estar por llover" significa, para la gran mayoría de hispanohablantes, "pronto va a llover." Lo que diga la RAE sobre si es _*correcto *_o no, es aire. Por décadas pronunciaba que _vosear _era incorrecto. Por décadas que _sesear _era un defecto del idioma. ¿Qué cambió? ¿Comenzaron los latinoamericanos a diferenciar la* s* y la *z*? ¿Dejaron los _voseantes _de _vosear_? ¡Ni los cultos ni los incultos! Es que el idioma no es de los españoles ni de la RAE. El idioma pertenece a la gente que lo habla. Y cada cultura habla a su manera.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> *EN ESPAÑA *"*Estar por*" significa estar estar en espera de que se haga algo (la comida aún está por hacer), o que alguien está tentado de hacer algo (estoy por tomarme unas cervecitas), o estar a favor de algo (estoy por comidas con poca sal).
> 
> *EN ESPAÑA *"*Estar para*" significa que algo está a punto de ocurrir (está para llegar de un momento a otro), o estar en condiciones de hacer algo expresado en plural (no estoy para tonterías), o estar de tal manera que lo que se expresa es deseable (está para comérselo). Y por supuesto, cualquier otro significado expresado por la preposición: Está para ayudar, etc...


No puedes decir que una palabra significa algo para *todos *simplemente porque tiene ese significado _*en España*_. Si vas a decir que no tengo el derecho de representar el español de Latinoamérica no te otorgues el derecho de representar a todo el mundo hispanoparlante.


----------



## broud

Ajá, bueno yo me he "hecho un lío" al responderte. Pero no he dicho en ningún momento nada sobre el caso de "está por" , lo que yo he dicho que no diría nunca es  * está para llover. *Si acaso díria: *está de llover*, cosa que  no  sí ni si aparece  en el diccionario, ni me importa sinceramente 

Aun así considerar que el nivel de cultura no afecta al  uso de la lengua es muy poco realista. Tengo algunas amigas mexicanas, residentes en México, con una situación holgada ... Y su español es bastante diferente al de algunos mexicanos que podemos ver en los noticiarios "solidarios".

 De hecho, sin tener ni idea del asunto, no sería raro que algunos de los cultos empezaran a vosear o sesear tiempo después de que ese uso estuviera "prohibido" por la RAE. Igual que aquí teníamos sevillanos que nunca seseaban ... Aunque estando allá lejos, no había por qué tener ningun contacto con los españoles y no es el mismo caso, claro


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> No puedes decir que una palabra significa algo para *todos *simplemente porque tiene ese significado _*en España*_. Si vas a decir que no tengo el derecho de representar el español de Latinoamérica no te otorgues el derecho de representar a todo el mundo hispanoparlante.


 
Yo no represento a nadie. Sencillamente expongo los usos que conozco y sé que están reconocidos, bien sea académicamente, o coloquialmente. En otras palabras, respondo a la pregunta por si a alguien le interesa mi versión, y no utilizo el *plural mayestático* que usas tú cuando reescribes el idioma español el nombre de "la mayoría", mientras te refieres con desprecio a nosotros, una pobre minoría de hispanoblantes cuya única fechoría es la de usar un idioma que nos han enseñado desde pequeños y que ha evolucionado durante cientos de años, como en cualquier otro país.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Igual que aquí teníamos sevillanos que nunca seseaban ...


Yo soy sevillano y no seseo. ¿Tendrá algo que ver con el hecho de que mi madre es profesora de lengua española?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo soy sevillano y no seseo. ¿Tendrá algo que ver con el hecho de que mi madre es profesora de lengua española?



Es que a mí no me interesa en lo más mínimo si _seseas _o no. Tampoco me importa si tu consideras que _sesear _es un error, ni lo que piensa tu madre, ni lo que piense la RAE. No me importa si en España _sesear _se considera un error. Yo no vivo en España. Me vale.

Tu error es decir que «en español se dice» y «en español esto significa» por «en *España* se dice» y «en *España* esto significa» que no es siempre lo mismo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Es que a mí no me interesa en lo más mínimo si _seseas _o no. Tampoco me importa si tu consideras que _sesear _es un error, ni lo que piensa tu madre, ni lo que piense la RAE.


 
Primero, yo no te estaba hablando a ti, sino a Broud. ¿O también hablas en su nombre ahora?

Segundo, y esta puede ser una de esas diferencias idiomáticas que nos diferencian, tu comentario de mi madre, en mi tierra, está considerado casi un insulto, porque es de muy mal gusto extender tu tono de despercio a las madres de otras personas, así que métete un tus propios asuntos y aprende un poco de educación mientras aprendes español.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Segundo, y esta puede ser una de esas diferencias idiomáticas que nos diferencian, tu comentario de mi madre, en mi tierra, está considerado casi un insulto, porque no de muy mal gusto extender tu tono de despercio a las madres de otras personas, así que métete un tus propios asuntos y aprende un poco de educación mientras aprendes español.



¿Será posible que en distintos países se hable de maneras diferentes? ¡No lo puedo creer! Yo el *español* lo hablo como primer idioma de toda la vida aunque a ti te suene raro o no hable a tu gusto.


----------



## broud

Ya, bueno. Ni siquiera todos los sevillanos sesean, algunos cecean y según dices, alguna mezcla de ambos ... Pero bueno, creo que sabes a qué me refería. Y de todos modos este tema ya no da más de sí.

Residente, pos eso, dejémoslo ya. Para ser nativo de New York City y "aprendiz" de español te lo tomas como algo muy personal ...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

broud said:
			
		

> Ya, bueno. Ni siquiera todos los sevillanos sesean, algunos cecean y según dices, alguna mezcla de ambos ... Pero bueno, creo que sabes a qué me refería. Y de todos modos este tema ya no da más de sí.
> 
> Residente, pos eso, dejémoslo ya. Para ser nativo de New York City y "aprendiz" de español te lo tomas como algo muy personal ...



¿Y tú como sabes que soy _aprendiz_?

Yo nunca he dicho que mi manera de hablar fuera la única correcta. Mientras ustedes no pretendan que la única manera correcta es la peninsular, yo no diré nada sobre el tema. Pero no me metan _un jueves por viernes_ que tan bobo no soy.


----------



## Inés06

Residente Calle 13, creo que te estás tomando esto a la tremenda, cuando no se merece una disputa tan encarnizada. Por cierto, si el español es tu primer idioma, deberías cambiar tu perfil y poner "native of Spanish", para evitar confusiones.

Volviendo con el tema del hilo, a mí me gustaría decir, y espero que con esto no se moleste nadie ni de éste ni del otro lado del Atlántico, que yo soy de Madrid y utilizo "está por llover". No sé si es correcto o no, pero a mí me suena mejor que "estar para llover".


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Volviendo con el tema del hilo, a mí me gustaría decir, y espero que con esto no se moleste nadie ni de éste ni del otro lado del Atlántico, que yo soy de Madrid y utilizo "está por llover". No sé si es correcto o no, pero a mí me suena mejor que "estar para llover".



Gracias por la información, Inés. Es muy interesante como lo que suena raro puede variar hasta en una ciudad. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

*9.* *estar por *+ infinitivo*.* En el español general significa, por un lado, ‘estar lo designado por el sujeto pendiente de recibir la acción expresada por el infinitivo’: _«La gran biografía de Rodolfo Usigli aún está por escribirse»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 29.9.96); y, por otro, con sujeto de persona, ‘sentir la tentación, o tener la intención, de realizar la acción designada por el infinitivo’: _«Casi estoy por pedirle un autógrafo»_ (Sierra _Regreso_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Hace meses que estoy por venir a verlos, Martín»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]). En algunos países de América, además, es frecuente su empleo con el sentido de ‘estar a punto de + infinitivo’: _«Su hijo me está enloqueciendo, a veces estoy por perder la calma»_ (Darío _Dama_ [Ven. 1989]); _«En estas tierras _—_dije_—_, piensan que quien está por morir prevé lo futuro»_ (Borges _Libro_ [Arg. 1975]); _«Es martes y está por llover»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 9.10.00); con este sentido es más general el uso de _estar para_ (→  8).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## melissinda

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*
I have looked at many a post on these phrases and just would like to clarify it from what I have read. Is my understanding of this correct?

Estar por: to be about to, to be in favor of
No te vayas, estoy por llegar (don't go, I'm about to arrive)
Estoy por tener la fiesta en su casa (I'm in favor of having the party at 
your house)

Estar para: to be about to, to be in the mood for
No te vayas, estoy para llegar (as above)
Estoy para una fiesta (I'm in the mood for a party)
No estoy para hablar contigo (I'm not in the mood to talk to you)

So then "estar por" and "estar para" can both mean "about to" depending on the location/country?

thank you!


----------



## Gypsy_sob

Estar por: to be about to, to be in favor of
No te vayas, estoy por llegar (don't go, I'm about to arrive) *correct*
Estoy por tener la fiesta en su casa (I'm in favor of having the party at 
your house) *yes but we don't use it, we say "Estoy a favor de tener una fiesta en tu casa"*

Estar para: to be about to, to be in the mood for
No te vayas, estoy para llegar (as above) *incorrect*
Estoy para una fiesta (I'm in the mood for a party) *yes, it something like I'm feeling like partying, we use this commonly in negative "no estoy para fiestas"*
No estoy para hablar contigo (I'm not in the mood to talk to you) *correct and very used*

*Saludos*


----------



## Azrael_1

I agree with Gypsy_sob. I think when we use "estar para", usually some word is omitted but you can deduce it.
For example:
No estoy (de humor) para fiestas/fotos/discusiones, etc.
Estoy (listo) para empezar en julio.
Está (disponible) para la venta.


----------



## jfc123

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Leí que se puede decir 'estar por hacer algo' en vez de 'estar a punto de hacer algo'. 

Pero lo que quiero saber es si ¿se puede decir también 'estar para hacer algo' con el mismo significado? He leído 'estar para....' pero no entiendo la diferencia entre 'estar para' y 'estar por' en este sentido! ¿Son sinónimos?

Gracias


----------



## jaxavi

Estoy por acostarme = Estoy a punto de acostarme

Estoy para acostarme = Estoy cansado, quiero acostarme (aunque no es muy común) 

Algo mas corriente, "no estoy para bromas" = No estoy en el humor para las bromas


----------



## YaniraTfe

jfc123 said:


> Leí que se puede decir 'estar por hacer algo' en vez de 'estar a punto de hacer algo'.
> 
> Pero lo que quiero saber es si ¿se puede decir también 'estar para hacer algo' con el mismo significado? He leído 'estar para....' pero no entiendo la diferencia entre 'estar para' y 'estar por' en este sentido! ¿Son sinónimos?
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola jfc!

Sí, según el DPD de la Rae tanto “Estar para” como “Estar por” pueden significar “Estar a punto de” o "Estar en disposición de"

Para ser sincera, yo solo he oído “estar para” con este significado en contadas ocasiones. Quizá sea algo regional...

Si te interesa leer el artículo completo con los diferentes usos de Estar para/por” lo tienes aquí  *DPD(Puntos8-y-9)*

Un saludo


----------



## jfc123

muchas gracias


----------



## megalaktik

Según lo entiendo yo, *por *y *para *designan ámbitos distintos: POR mira un poco atrás, a las razones y PARA hacia adelante, a un objetivo. 
En el ejemplo de "_estoy por acostarme / estoy para acostarme_" (que se me hacen muy coloquiales e informales):
*ESTAR POR *parece tener una connotación de (1) que todo lo anterior está hecho y el siguiente paso forma parte de la "lista" de tareas (_estoy por terminar la última pregunta y entrego el examen_) y (2) que se deja un poco de "a lo mejor" suspendido en el aire, una decisión todavía no muy clara (_estoy por ir a la fiesta, pero ando bien cansado_).
*ESTAR PARA *a mis oídos da un timbre de que el objetivo está frente a nosotros, añade cierta cercanía, como de futuro próximo. 
En el ejemplo "_estoy por salir_": tengo alguna duda, hay decisión pero no definitiva; "_estoy para salir_": listo, a punto, tocando el picaporte.

La confusión se genera por la cantidad de hispanohablantes y giros locales que se dan en el castellano, especialmente si se mantiene contacto con muchas nacionalidades. Al final todo nos suena familiar y correcto.


----------

